# Module installieren in Netbeans?



## Muhkuh (1. Dez 2005)

Hallo zusammen  

Vorweg: Bitte nicht schlagen, wenns ne Idiotenfrage ist 
Ich hab mal eine Frage bzgl. Netbeans: Und zwar möchte ich da ein neues Modul benutzen (TableLayout), habe aber keine Ahnung, wie ich das machen soll. Wäre nett, wenn mir da jemand helfen könnte.

Schon mal vielen Dank im voraus,
muh.


----------



## Roar (1. Dez 2005)

ich mag dich, cooler nick  
aber trotzdem verschoben ins IDEs-Forum  

muuh


----------



## L-ectron-X (1. Dez 2005)

Du musst die jar-Datei mit in den Classpath aufnehmen.
Dazu im Dateimenü auf _Tools -> Options -> Building -> Ant Settings_ klicken.
Dort angekommen auf der rechten Fensterseite auf den "..."-Button des Properties-Eintrags _Additional Classpath_ klicken und den Pfad über den Button _Add JAR/ZIP..._ zur TableLayout.jar angeben.


----------



## Muhkuh (2. Dez 2005)

Roar hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ich mag dich, cooler nick
> aber trotzdem verschoben ins IDEs-Forum
> 
> muuh


Danke 
Und sorry fwegen falschem Forum, thx fürs verschieben.



			
				L-ectron-X hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Du musst die jar-Datei mit in den Classpath aufnehmen.
> Dazu im Dateimenü auf _Tools -> Options -> Building -> Ant Settings_ klicken.
> Dort angekommen auf der rechten Fensterseite auf den "..."-Button des Properties-Eintrags _Additional Classpath_ klicken und den Pfad über den Button _Add JAR/ZIP..._ zur TableLayout.jar angeben.


Danke für den Tip, aber leider hab ich unter Tools->Options nicht, was mit Building zu tun hat. Hab unter "Advanced" dann was mit "Ant" gefunden, dort konnte ich auch jars hinzufügen, aber netbeans meint immer noch "package does not exist" :/. Habs auch noch mal neu gestartet, dachte der muss es evtl. erst einladen, hat aber auch nix genutzt.


----------



## L-ectron-X (2. Dez 2005)

Welche NetBeans-Version benutzt du?


----------



## Muhkuh (5. Dez 2005)

Ich benutze Netbeans 5.0 Beta.

Edit: Habs grad aber zufälligerweise herausgefunden: Rechtsklick auf das Projekt -> Properties -> Libraries -> Add JAR/Folder und hinzufügen. Trotzdem aber vielen Dank für die Mühe  :toll:


----------



## L-ectron-X (5. Dez 2005)

Schön, mein Vorschlag war für 3.6 bzw 4.x.


----------

